# About to buy an A601 Lunar Champ. Should I ?



## stevebright (May 28, 2013)

Hello all.

I have just signed up here, and am desperate for a bit of sound advice.
I'm looking to buy an A601 Lunar Champ, but am a bit concerned as this is on a 2007 plate, and after scouring the internet I can't find another (of that year). 
I'm also completely new to all this, so any input right now would be MASSIVELY appreciated.


Thanks very much in advance

Steve


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Steve

What exactly are you worried about? My motorhome is on a 56 plate and its done 25,000 miles approx. How many miles has the Champ done? There are motorhomes out there that are much older and still going strong. 

I would be more worried about checking for damp in the habitation area. 

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## stevebright (May 28, 2013)

OK sorry should have provided more detail.
Its got under 12,000 miles on the clock, and is on an '07 plate.


Going back tomorrow with a deposit. Wil test drive it and have another look around, but as I am new to all this I'm worried I may be overlooking some obvious things.

I hate being out of my depth, but at the same time very excited at the prospect of being an owner


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

If its on a Fiat 2.8 JTD it will be like ours. When you go back, ask to test drive it, it should be ok, but reverse it up an incline to check for the 'judder'. There shouldn't be a problem on an engine of that age, but it never hurts to check.

12,000 miles for a 6 year motorhome is good, its doing about 2,000 miles per year and the average is 2,500 so it has low mileage. 

Like I said before, check it out for damp and make sure the fridge is working. Check if there is a spare wheel, if not, ask for one as part of the deal.

A lesson we learnt was to check the roof in case any satellite systems and or solar panels have been removed and not sealed properly.

It all sounds fine, I am sure you will be OK and end up with a nice motorhome that will suit your needs.


----------



## stevebright (May 28, 2013)

Thanks Cheryl, appreciate the advice. Its a 2.3 rather than a 2.8 unfortunately. I will try the reverse test though.

Looking forward to the start of many adventures


----------



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

Best of luck. I'm very happy with mine. Done 32000 miles.


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

HI, The only advice I can give is Lunar are not interested in supplying spare for motorhomes they imported I wanted a new hab door key and could not help me mine is on a 57 plate.
Regards Lafree.


----------



## stevebright (May 28, 2013)

OK, well just to give you all an update I've completed the purchase and its now sitting just outside my house.

First impressions, very pleased 

Annoyingly though, the fuel filler cap doesn't appear to do anything and won't lock, so you can literally just pull it off.

I'd like to get a replacement, but don't know where to start.

Do I go for a Fiat dealer ? Or do I need to look elsewhere ?

Oh its also on a 57 plate, not an 07 as I first thought.

Hope to get lots of trips in this summer 

Any help offered much appreciated 

Thanks a lot

Steve


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Think about buying the Haynes Motorcaravan manual by John Wickersham.

The Caravan Club and Caravan & Camping Club have certified sites - CLs or CS' depending on club which are small, simple sites. Both have good quality main sites. Worth considering joining but don't ask whether to do so or which one. You will be inundated with opinion which will be well meaning, accurate but conflicting! Visit one or two club sites to see if they suit you.

Rallying with MHF, the numerous other clubs can be fun but again it's a personal thing. I have on occasions but generally don't.

Go somewhere close for the weekend or even for the day to shake down the van. Don't venture too far first time out.

As for the fuel cap, you can get them from Fiat Professional dealers or most motor factors. Just search the internet. You will have to have the locking barrel removed if you want to use the same key as you do for the motorhome door and lockers. Not sure where you would get the locking barrel from because I don't know where to get Champ parts from.


----------



## stevebright (May 28, 2013)

Thanks Brock, appreciate the sound advice.
Yeah scouring the web for locking ppetrol caps, shouldn't be too hard to find one.

Had already decided to stay local to start with.

Will look into the book you mentioned. I want to know all about how this van works and what it can and should do.

I've got a big grin on my face as I know myself and the family are in for some great holidays 

Thanks again for replying


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Steve

Well, that was quick  Glad your happy with your nice new van. I would suggest going away for a weekend close to home 'sh so should something go wrong or you forget something (we all do) you can pop home to get it or sort it out.

Shame about the petrol cap, is it one of these?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LOCKING-F...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3a6c7404ce

If it is, it doesn't look too expensive. If its not, I personally would buy one through Fiat.

I hope you have many happy holidays in your van and you post all about them on here.

Good Luck


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Not sure how old your family is but we started caravanning when our boys were still in cots and 5 years later started motorhoming. Holidays just went from one level of enjoyment to the next. In their teems, the boys moved out into a tent leaving the van for us. Now they don't come.

What a great life you all have in front of you. Europe beckons!

Keep posting to ask questions. We all have to learn. Also, don't be afraid to ask other motorhomers for advice when you meet up with them.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Are you sure it's the locking cap that's the problem, on mine it was the flange broken on the neck filler ( the bit that the cap locks on to). getting a new neck filler was fairly easy but fitting it was quite a job on my van, hope you are luckier.


----------



## stevebright (May 28, 2013)

Hey Gretchibald, not entirely sure to be honest, but will get a dealer to check. Hope its not the neck filler then!

So .. we went out on our maiden voyage today to Ogmore (just down the road from us). All went well, but I can't help but think this is bit slow.
Don't get me wrong, I know these motorhomes are big, heavy, cumbersome beasts, and its about plodding not racing, but even so, I was hard pushed to get near 70 on the M4. Is that normal ? I've got the 2.3 diesel rather than the 2.8.

I found this link : 
http://www.chipexpress.com/products/599/

Anyone ever heard of them ?

Gotta say, was grinning from ear to ear all the way and all the way back. Got a wave from a couple of motorhome drivers coming the other way. Seems you lot are a friendly bunch  Not seen that sort of comararderie since I was on 2 wheels


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Steve, your enthusiasm is infectious, long may it continue


----------



## stevebright (May 28, 2013)

I'll do my best 

I have lots to learn, and a room full of people here with lots of knowledge


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If it has only done 12,000 miles in 6 years it is probably all the spider and mice in the engine that are slowing it down. It should do more than 70 (but you don't really want to) but that could just be down to nedding a good "italian tune up".

Low mileage isn't _always_ a good thing.

PS have you checked the tyres for cracking? As at 6 years old (if they are the originals) they could be reaching the end of their safe life - 3.5 tonnes is a lot to support. At only 2000 miles pa they have done a lot of standing around in one position.


----------



## stevebright (May 28, 2013)

Thats a very good point. I'll get onto that today. I got the guy who sold it to me to put a fresh MOT on it, so I would have hoped that it would be OK, but theres no harm in checking.

I'm off work today to sort a few things out. All I really want to do is get in it and drive, and see where it takes me  I think its going to be a loooong week in work!


----------

